# Advice on type of seed for Seattle



## ericsmith2058 (Sep 15, 2017)

I need some advice on a low maintenance grass seed for the Seattle area. I plan on seeding in a week or 2 but would like something that is low maintenance and drought resistant.

Any advice on the type/mix of seeds that would work best?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! I'm moving this to the cool season subforum so more of the right people will see it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Welcome!

The NTEP is a great resource for looking at grass types by region.

Here's the latest ratings on low-input turf grass, tested in Oregon.

http://www.ntep.org/data/cs15l/cs15l_17-1/cs15lor116t.txt

Chantilly Creeping Red Fescue has the highest mean rating. You could have a nicer lawn with a TTTF variety with a little bit of extra effort.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Without question, I would do a decent Perennial Rye blend for your area.


----------



## homegrown101 (Jun 18, 2017)

Perennial Rye and Fine Fescue are common. I used  Sun & Shade mix from JB  recently with wonderful results.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll save you some time since I already spent months researching what seeds to buy and where. Check out protimelawnseed down here in Portland. 
https://protimelawnseed.com
They sell all varieties that grow well here, from eco lawns to high end rye or ttf blends. All their ttf and rye seeds are using top rated ntep seeds for our unique pnw region from the last 2014 tests. Such as banfield/aspire/Hancock rye.

It's actually cheaper than big box store stuff to that has questionable varieties. JB can be good, but you can't usually find any info on their seed varieties which bothers me personally. Also just stay away from blends with Kentucky blue grass, it's a waste of time west of the cascades. Only grows in the warmer eastern parts of our states.

If you want drought resistant, turf tall fescue blend is probably what you want.


----------



## 2xjtn (Nov 29, 2017)

Depends on the soil...
Fescues seem to be more drought tolerant..

Rye is the way to go generally if theres enough irrigation. Can be mowed low or high, and very foot traffic tolerant. Check out the new creeping varieties like Natural Knit PR.


----------

